# MBTI+: Emotional Repressions, Developments, and How They Manifest in Art and Actions



## Sparky

The Five Emotional Repressions have been discussed by Neale Donald Walsch, in his book _Conversations with God_. Basically:

*Sadness *is natural emotion that allows people to let go of something or someone important to them. When people feel it's wrong to experience sadness, and therefore, repress it, then it becomes depression-pessimism.

*Anger *is a natural emotion that allows people to say no. When people feel it's wrong to be angry, and it becomes repressed, then anger turns to rage.

*Fear *is a natural emotion that allows people to be more cautious and self-protective. When people feel it's wrong to feel scared or fearful, then it becomes repressed, and can turn to panic.

*Envy *is a natural emotion that encourages people to expand their horizons, enlarge their expectations, and to strive for something. When people feel it's wrong to be envious, then it can turn to jealousy through repression.

*Love *is a natural emotion that allows people to give and receive without limit or conditions. When people feel it's wrong to love someone under whatever condition or limitation, then love becomes repressed, and can turn to possessiveness.

Unconditional Love means that no matter who the person is, he deserves to be understood and respected.

There is one other emotion not mentioned, and that's belief:

*Belief *is a natural emotion that allows people to trust others around him. When people feel it's wrong to be trusting or unconditionally believing in the goodness of others, then it becomes repressed, which can become suspiciousness.

Unconditional Belief entails that no matter what people do, they are always correct and right in their decision.

For Unconditional Love and Unconditional Belief, I have covered the two topics in greater detail in this thread: Five Emotions and Their Pathologies Caused by...

(July 23, 2020) There appears to be two more Emotional Repressions that can be released:

*Acceptance *- Unconditional Acceptance means that no matter who the person is, he is to be accepted. Repressed acceptance means there will likely be discrimination, or arrogance against certain people.

*Trust *- Unconditional Trust means that no matter the circumstance, everything will work out for the best. Repressed Trust means being overly anxious when situations change.

(August 23, 2020) There appears to be two other Emotional Repression that can be released:

*Forgiveness *- Forgiveness is a natural emotion that allows people to be considerate of others. When people feel it's wrong to forgive unconditionally, they tend to hold grudges, which limits their chances of making rightful choices.

*Regret *- Regret is a natural emotion that allows people to remember their mistakes, or the choices they've made, and especially, didn't make. When people feel it's wrong to regret things, they tend to be too careful of what they do, and sometimes, won't take action even if it feels right. However, knowing that their action is determined by what they know at the time, regret can be released (with the help of Trust), so the person can better face the future. Furthermore, the risk for releasing Regret is that the person might become reckless with her physical body, which requires heightening the Expectation of the Physical Body.

(October 11, 2020) There appears to be two more Emotional Repressions that can be released:

*Covetousness*: Covetousness is a natural emotional that allows people to cherish and protect what they have. Repressed covetousness can turn to materialistic selfishness, where you want what others have.

*Benevolence*: Benevolence is a natural emotion that allows people to want the best for others. Repressed benevolence can turn to too much self-interest, where you don't think about providing better opportunities or interests for other people, which is a very self-defeating attitude.

(October 17, 2020) Another Emotional Repression that can be released is Patience:

*Patience *allows people to wait their turn. Repressed Patience turns to exasperation. If Patience is repressed, then people can tire themselves out always chasing after something.

(October 24, 2020) Three other Emotional Repressions that can be released are Playfulness, Gratefulness, and Happiness:

*Playfulness *allows people to relax and have fun while doing something. Repressed Playfulness means people take things too seriously, which leads to too much emphasis on right and wrong, and inflexibility.

*Gratefulness *allows people to appreciate what they have. Repressed Gratefulness leads to materialistic dissatisfaction. People who have Gratefulness repressed are very dismissive of things, which leads to a desire to possess ever more objects. This emotional repression is different from Thankfulness, which is an energetic thought process, so people still need to be consciously thankful.

*Happiness *makes people appreciate the moment and be joyful, even if they might be experiencing setbacks. Repressed Happiness leads to unfulfillment (or "unfulfilledness"), where people feel they have to achieve a certain state (or make something happen) to feel happy.

(November 6, 2020)
There are eleven other Emotional Releases, which are Mercifulness, Generosity, Amazement, Gladness, Letting-go (or called "Surrender"), Uptightness ("Self"), and also Enoughness, Momentness, Appreciativeness, Relaxedness, and Effortlessness.

*Mercifulness *allows people to be considerate of others. Repressed Mercifulness means people are less appreciative of those who are different, which leads to disdain.

*Generosity *allows people to share their resources with those who need something. Repressed Generosity means people feel they must protect or hold on to what they have, which leads to complacency.

*Amazement *allows people to feel excited for the day, and everyday things or events. Repressed Amazement leads to a feeling of dullness or lack of excitement, where people want ever newer sights and thrills to feel interested.

*Gladness *allows people to feel for others and share in their happiness. Repressed Gladness leads to irritation or annoyance, when one doesn't know why another feels so happy.

*Letting-go* (also simply called Surrender) allows for someone to not be too attached to their material possessions, or what they have. Repressed Letting-go leads to stinginess, or a feeling of being wronged when something is taken (or after getting punched in the cheek), and wanting to get back at the other person or seek revenge. This can also simply be called "Surrender" when one is typing someone, or something's Emotional Repression Pattern. This Emotional Repression feels strange at first release, especially when someone is not used to the idea that one cannot get back at someone, though after realizing another person's feelings or emotions at time of action, and knowing that something taken can be replaced, the person becomes more productive as a result.

*Self *(or "Heart-Self") allows someone to act spontaneously, instead of overthinking and feeling uncomfortable for not doing something. It also allows people to take pleasure by focusing on the self, instead of looking for entertainment elsewhere. Repressed Self Emotional Release often leads to negative or clouded thinking, and a feeling that one is inadequate in some way, or not doing enough. Self Emotional Release can be felt very distinctly in the heart, and can be energetically combined with thankfulness.

*Enoughness *allows people to not overdo something, or becoming too keen on amassing material possessions. Repressed Enoughness makes people want more of something they like, and a general feeling of insufficiency.

*Momentness *allows people to appreciate the happenings and events taking place presently. Repressed Momentness makes people overthink past events, or be too focused thinking about doing something in the future.

*Appreciativeness *allows people to bless everything that happened or is happening, and being aware of the synchronicity in life, and feeling more for or of something. Repressed Appreciativeness makes people take things for granted, and overlook what they currently have.

*Relaxedness *allows people to be comfortable in their present state. Repressed Relaxedness make people seek physical comfort and pleasure from outside sources.

*Naturalness *(also called Effortlessness) allows people to orient towards something that comes to them naturally from moment to moment. Repressed Effortlessness makes people more conscious of possibly making mistakes, and wanting to do things that are unnatural for them (or which takes conscious effort), instead of something that comes naturally to the person, and seemingly done without thinking, or feeling forced.

(December 6, 2020)
There appears to be twelve more emotional repressions that can be released: admiration, possibility, acknowledgement, excitability, complimentary, comfort, ease, cheeky, laid-back, comparison, quirkiness and objective.

*Admiration *Emotional Release allows for appreciating anything that's new, grand or novel. Repressed admiration leads to a feeling of certain unease upon viewing something grand or novel.

*Possibility *Emotional Release allows for opening the self to new horizons, and being comfortable with the prospect of new beginnings. Repressed Possibility means feeling certain discomfort when facing new opportunities.

*Acknowledgement *Emotional Release allows for accepting anything that appears new or strange. Repressed Acknowledgement means feeling discomfort or shy when facing something novel.

*Excitability *Emotional Release allows the appreciation of things arousing excitement. Repressed Excitability leads to aggravation when faced with something intending to raise excitement.

*Complimentary *Emotional Release allows for the appreciation of something that is complimentary to what a person understands or feels comfortable with. Repressed Complimentary means a person is more likely to reject or overlook what appears to be opposite of what he feels comfortable looking at.

*Comfort *Emotional Release allows for feeling comfortable. Repressed Comfort means arousing a certain degree of discomfort, even if the object intends to arouse excitement rather than comfort.

*Ease *Emotional Release allows for being easy-going or unhurried. Repressed Ease means discomfort when being in new situations.

*Cheeky *Emotional Release allows for playfulness in awkward situations. Repressed Cheekiness means discomfort at being in an awkward situation.

*Laidback *Emotional Release allows for a feeling of comfort whereever a person resides or is located. Repressed Laidback means being tense with unfamiliar surroundings.

*Comparison *Emotional Release allows for a feeling of equality, with the desire of having to compare something with another. Repressed Comparison means feeling competitive or wanting to compare what you have with someone else's.

*Quirkiness *Emotional Release allows for for doing things spontaneously. Repressed quirkiness leads to a feeling of discomfort with just being self and spontaneous.

*Objective *Emotional Release allows for a feeling of having direction or a goal to work towards. Repressed Objectiveness means lack of direction, or having unclear goals or orientation.

(January 8, 2021)
*Funny *Emotional Release allows for making light of awkward situations, by finding something funny to laugh about. Repressed Funny Emotional Release means being too uptight when encountering unfamiliar situations.

*Inquisitive *Emotional Release allows for asking questions when encountering unfamiliar objects or feeling odd about something. Repressed Inquisitive Emotional Release means being more likely to reject or overlook something one finds strange.

*Mindself *Emotional Release allows for being mindful of self while being in the spotlight (being mindful of self while maintaining playfulness). Repressed Mindself Emotional Release means being too uncomfortable, when there is much attention from outside sources.

*Physcomf *Emotional Release allows for doing or wearing something that brings physical and emotional comfort. Repressed Physcomf Emotional Release means making or wearing something that brings a sense of unease or discomfort, even when that something draws attention or praise.

*Magnanimity *Emotional Release allows for giving without pondering too much, and being more forward-looking. Repressed Magnanimity Emotional Release means wondering too much about whether giving something is worth it or not.

*Diversity *Emotional Release allows for better appreciation for things with a more diverse range of colors or forms. Repressed Diversity Emotional Release means being bland or restricted in tastes.

*Simplicity *Emotional Release allows for more attention to simplifying what goes on in one's life. Repressed Simplicity Emotional Release means overdoing and possibly complicating things.

(March 5, 2021)
There are four more Emotional Repression Releases:

*Sexy *Emotional Release means to appreciate attractiveness in physical form. Repressed Sexy Emotional Release means overlooking sexiness or physical attractiveness) of an object.

*Comfy *Emotional Release means to enjoy physical and emotional or mental comfort in familiar surroundings (not necessarily rich or opulent). Repressed Comfy Emotional Release means paying less attention to that which makes one physically and emotionally comfortable. Comfy is a term that is often associated with Western Culture, as the concept is not really definable as a single word in Chinese, for example.

*Taash *Emotional Release means to feel safe and secure with the surroundings. Repressed Taash means to overlook this aspect, which entails that it's okay for certain regions to feel unsafe to walk around or travel to. Taash is a term from Chinese, and associates with Eastern Culture.

*Ubuntu *(Hakuna Matata) Emotional Release means to feel connected and sound within a community. Repressed Ubuntu means to overlook the community aspect of existence. This is a concept from prime Africa (land south of the Sahara), which entails sharing resources such as food, with neighbors, townsfolk and wider community.

----------

Emotional repressions (or lack thereof), can affect how people view life:

People choose their thoughts-expectations, and the grandest thoughts-expectations can be had through a well-developed envy.
People choose their happiness, and the greatest happiness can be had through well-developed sadness.
People choose to love, though the most unconditional love comes from fully developed anger.
People choose to believe in the goodness of others, though the most unshakable belief comes from fully developed fear.
To experience more Unconditional Love, giving thanks to every blessing is an important step. To experience Unconditional Belief, it's important to bless everything.

Interestingly, emotional repressions or developments can also be observed in art, as well as people. Due to this, people can also detect emotional repressions in animals, which is possibly one reason for anthropomorphism, or attributing animal qualities to people, or relating human qualities and stories to animals. This is not to say that animals experience emotions on the level humans do, or that there are such emotions being suppressed by every member of that species, just that the look of animals show what emotions are repressed. For example, goldfishes (orange colored fishes) seemingly have very little emotional repression, compared to their "natural" counterparts, the "normal" colored fishes.

Below is a diagram showing emotional repression in posters, of famous manga or film:








If you are not logged in, or would like to view larger image, please click here: http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2019/31/4/1564672582-emotional-repression-posters.jpg

It's also important to note that people can have two, three, four or five emotions repressed. Altogther, there are 64 different combinations of emotional repression (or development, depending on how you look at it, especially if you are more Love-prone or Belief-prone). These 64 combinations come from the six basic emotions of love, belief, fear, anger, sadness, and envy.

Emotional Repression Release also shows up physically in animals as well (and various objects, even crystals and rock formations):

















squirrel emo rep rel4 — Postimages







postimg.cc


----------



## Sparky

Besides appearing the art, Emotional Repressions can also be found in thoughts, actions, relations to self-body, relations-to-others, and appearances. In this circumstance, it's worthwhile to pay attention to all five areas. To develop all the emotions in the five areas (meaning no emotional repression in all five areas), it can help to access your "groove-state", which is when you access the "angelic emotions" most comfortable for you to enter, whether that's Grattitude, Peace-Letting Go, Awe-Inspiring, Sense-of-Duty or Responsibility, Serenity, Joy, etc. 

For the thought's, it's worthwhile to meditate, or looking inward, and be keen on your expectations, or to tune your expectations. 
In the area of actions, it's worthwhile to watch what you are eating, the exercises that you are doing, or the type of work you do.
In the area of appearances, it's worthwhile to watch for what you are drawing, writing, wearing, and your environment (work, home, room)
For relations-to-self, it's worthwhile to pay attention to what your body needs or desires (exercise, sleep, certain foods, rest, etc.)
For relations-to-others, it's important to project your well-intentions (no emotional repression) to people around you, or who you are socializing with. 

In terms of Modalities or the Clairs, the tertiary modality can be accessed more readily if you also access your secondary Emotional-Choice. So for example, if you are default is being Love-Prone, then your secondary Emotional-Choice would be Belief-Prone. Because the secondary Emotional Choice views things differently, the teritiary modality provides access to other awareness, like Time-Stamps. 

Everyone has a Time-Stamp, though this is far more apparent in Sensors, Energy-beings, and Ascended Beings (Reptilian beings tend to be fairly consistent at a time stamp of three or five). People whose time-stamp is often at a 12 (physical exertion) is at risk of becoming malnourished, and all the illnesses that comes with malnourishment, like weakened immunity, and greater susceptibility to illnesses. Therefore, it's important to pay attention to the time-stamp. Here is a summary of time-stamps, and their meanings:

Time-Stamp meanings:
1 - Doing something fitting one's purpose in life (life's calling)
2 - Being deeply interested
3 - Thinking about something
5 - Mood for a conversation
7 - Giving a lesson, communicating a message, teaching-preaching
8, 9 - Doing something or being busy with something
12 - Engaging in something mentally or physically demanding (not one's calling)

Time-Stamp numbers look similar to Angel Numbers, as described in Role Temperament, though it's using a completely different thought-process, specifically with regards to accessing the Third Modality, and using the second Emotional-Choice. The Angel Number is done by accessing the Dominant Psychic-Intuitve Modalities (possibly for Assertive Intuitive-Sensor Modalities, which means all the modalities are about equally accessible, though there is a Dominant Psychic-Intuitve Modality still present). 

When someone is at work on something, and the Time-Stamp is 1, then that person is very suitable for the job, which means it's like his calling in life. When someone has a time-stamp of 12 when working on something, then that person is working out of his comfort zone, and needs to take a rest or switch to another position, or change his state of mind.


----------



## Sparky

When I get into the groove-state, and access the "angelic emotions", I find that I can't access my secondary Intuitive Modality very well, specifically Clairalience. However, I can access my teritary Psychic Modality much easier, and since it's Clairvis (Clairvoyance), i can sort of visualize using Clairalience, to relate better to someone having "Clairalience fixation". 

To access the tertiary psychic modality, it's much easier if you have developed the secondary Emotion-choice. For example, if you are Love-prone default, then it's well to develop Belief-prone, or have Unconditional Belief developed. To help develop Unconditional Belief, start blessing everything is an important step.


----------



## Sparky

People can tune their Emotional-Energy towards one of the five areas of interest. For me, the default interest is the Mind-Thought (the head area), where I gear most of my "fully-developed" emotional energy towards. The secondary interest is the Self, or picture the heart-area, where I focus on "feeling well and pleasurable". People have different primary and secondary, seemingly even within the same MBTI+ personality type. The first two are what most people spend most of their time directing their energy towards. However, it's also important to direct energy to the other three areas of interest.

My tertiary interest is Actions, or picture an area behind you, near the heart-area. This is where I look to do what my Mind-Thought and Self desires. If I look inward in seeking a righteous path, the Action becomes aligned with the Self and Mind-Thought. My quaternary interest is the body, or picture the stomach-area, where I focus on "being well-rested, fed, physically comfortable, and strong". The fifth area of interest is Others (picture the area in front of the heart, or the chest-breast area), where I focus on what's the best action to take, so as to make the other person feeling comfortable and satisfied.

---------

On an unrelated note, I feel like Unconditional Faith might be a better term than Unconditional Belief


----------



## Sparky

Certain people appear to have "stunted" emotional developments. For example, Ascended beings appear to have "frozen" emotional developments, in that their emotional develop remains consistent throughout life. While others appear to have everything developed, except for their secondary Emotional-Choice. 

Still, certain others have everything repressed, except their primary Emotional Choice. Even though they have these emotional repressions, they function normally, and remain consistent in this area of emotional development throughout life (with seemingly no capability for growth in the emotional level). They appear to be related to the Energy people, though different due to these Emotional repressions. 

Now that I have access to Unconditional Belief, I have more energy as well. I can also check the Emotional Direction of others, whether they are Self-directed, Mind-, Body-, Actions- or Others-. Being able to tune to the emotions also makes me less interested in the MBTI of other people, though it's not something I can forget, as it's been a huge part of my life, and I can sort of automatically detect the MBTI of others now. 

Being able to see the Emotional direction, Emotional repression of others also allows me to see their desires and motivations, and allows me to automatically tune to their emotional repressions, so as to communicate with them on their level. 

Claircog and Clairaud are Love-prone, while Clairvis and Clairsent are Belief-prone. This relates specifically to Energy-beings, and while that's generally the case, the other aspects of MBTI+ must also be checked (so it's not true for every case).


----------



## Sparky

In the last two years, I have made a Love-oriented Full-on Walk-in (all the emotions are fully developed, except Unconditional Belief) unhappy, in that the emotional repression-suppression appears to be that of Sadness. Interestingly, recently in the last couple of weeks, I have seen people with the MBTI+ of the Love-oriented Full-on Walk-in, though with Sadness-Repression that has manifested physically. The person still has all the emotions except Unconditional Belief well-developed, though physically (facial features), the person shows Sadness- and Belief-Repression.


----------



## Fennel

A person I was very close to said that the problem with me is that I'm very repressed. That was more than 10 years ago, but it is still very true now. Everyone feels those emotions and represses them to some extent.

Now, consider a person who has all those emotions repressed in an extreme way. What would be the steps to deal with that? Which emotion needs to be recognized and expressed first? Could you give a sort of hierarchy for this, or maybe a one-leads-to-the-other cycle?


----------



## Sparky

Fennel said:


> A person I was very close to said that the problem with me is that I'm very repressed. That was more than 10 years ago, but it is still very true now. Everyone feels those emotions and represses them to some extent.
> 
> Now, consider a person who has all those emotions repressed in an extreme way. What would be the steps to deal with that? Which emotion needs to be recognized and expressed first? Could you give a sort of hierarchy for this, or maybe a one-leads-to-the-other cycle?


Energy beings aside, certain people naturally have Emotional Repressions if they act "self-initiative" (possibly taking on the Emotional Repressions of the person or Energy-being they are Protecting-Watching), and only appear to not have the Emotional Repressions when they appear-act "submissive". This gets into the Protector-Parents (a further development of the Frequency Temperaments, while taking into account Emotional Repressions, which is possibly MBTI++ territory). 

There was one time before learning about Emotional Repressions, when I wanted to experience what it's like to love people unconditionally and without regard for who the person is. This is Unconditional Love, and it was at a time when I still had Repressed Envy and Repressed Fear. Although I didn't exactly experience Unconditional Love, it might have put me on the path to know what it is, in learning about MBTI and doing typings for people. Like the saying, "when there is a will there is a way", and "ask and you shall find", it all starts with the desire to search. 

The first start to that search is in finding what it is you want or need. You appear to have Repressed Fear, Repressed Envy, and Repressed Love, while the other emotions are well developed (Anger, Sadness, and Belief). 

In the Role Temperaments thread, the Air Element helps people overcome Fear (such as climbing high places). The Earth Element helps overcome Envy (digging in the sand). The Angels help overcome Love (such as talking to, and being respectful of, the people you adore or admire). You can think of overcoming fear like feeling the wind brushing past your face (or focusing at a dot in the distance), and overcome envy by feeling the sand sifting through your fingers. This is very metaphorical, though can help you on the path to overcome those Emotional Repressions.


----------



## Fennel

Sparky said:


> *There was one time before learning about Emotional Repressions, when I wanted to experience what it's like to love people unconditionally and without regard for who the person is. *This is Unconditional Love, and it was at a time when I still had Repressed Envy and Repressed Fear. Although I didn't exactly experience Unconditional Love, it might have put me on the path to know what it is, in learning about MBTI and doing typings for people. Like the saying, "when there is a will there is a way", and "ask and you shall find", it all starts with the desire to search.
> 
> The first start to that search is in finding what it is you want or need. You appear to have Repressed Fear, Repressed Envy, and Repressed Love, while the other emotions are well developed (Anger, Sadness, and Belief)_._


*bold part* - I can relate to what you said there. I tried to do that also, and it went pretty badly for me. I have to keep reminding myself that my love is not perfect yet, and this is a learning process. That I can't let my rejections and failures kill the best of my emotions and intentions.

underlined part - I think you overestimated me in that part.

"Ask and you shall receive, seek and you shall find, knock and it shall be opened unto you," huh? 
I _want_ to love and be loved, but what I _need_ is to face my fears of emptiness, loneliness and abandonment.

_*I don't know what path I'm on now, hahahaha*_


----------



## Sparky

Besides the release of emotional repressions, it's also possible to release stress and anxiety (factors gotten from daily living). Stress is what makes people crave sweets and sugary foods, while anxiety makes people crave fats or fatty foods


----------



## Sparky

There appears to be two more Emotional Repressions that can be released:

*Acceptance *- Unconditional Acceptance means that no matter who the person is, he is to be accepted. Repressed acceptance means there will likely be discrimination, or arrogance against certain people.

*Trust *- Unconditional Trust means that no matter the circumstance, everything will work out for the best. Repressed Trust means being overly anxious when situations change.


----------



## Sparky

The emotional diagram shows how emotional repression appears as facial features in Nuwa (and similarly in 12PM Energy beings). For Naga and Draco beings, facial features for emotional repression do not appear.

While the Nuwa has the Emotional Repression characteristics of other Energy beings (besides 12PM Energy being without conscious effort), namely, that all the emotions are free. If the 12PM Energy being of the same MBTI+ personality type dies, then the Nuwa being of same MBTI+ personality, same racial profile becomes emotionally repressed like the Naga being (repressed Fear, Envy, Love, Belief, Acceptance, and Trust), and sexuality appears to change to transsexual (from the previous heterosexual).

Please refer to this thread about the Frequency Temperament, regarding Nuwa and Energy beings: Energy-based people (who relies on internal feelings)...










You can view the image here: nuwa emotional temp — Postimage.org


----------



## Sparky

When people are Emotionally Repressed, using technology, to Naga-form Emotional Repressions (in Fear, Envy, Love, Belief, Acceptance and Trust), Energy beings appear to bounce back to their usual form (free from Emotional Repressions), if they witness some trigger (whether it's a phrase, the name of an individual, or even a feeling). However, this "system restore" might be difficult, if the Energy being is artificially Emotionally Repressed at too young an age (around three), which indicates they don't yet have a "backup restore point".

It appears difficult for Human-Reptilian beings to free Emotional Repressions after they are artificially Emotionally Repressed (using technology), which means there is no "restore point", and especially if they don't have knowledge of Emotional Repressions. The same goes for Ascended Energy beings.


----------



## Sparky

It might help to remember the Emotional Repressions in table format. This is especially useful to see in the mind's eye, if you are trying to figure out if someone is Emotionally Repressed in some ways, by observation. You can speed-read people's Emotional Repressions using the temple muscles, as described in this thread: Personality Cafe









You can also view the diagram here: Emotional Repressions table — Postimages


----------



## Sparky

Besides Love, Belief, Acceptance and Trust, there are also other points to keep in mind:

Bless everything
Give thanks for all the blessings
Regret nothing, given what you know at the time of action or decision
Forgive everything
Start from beginning and finish to the end in all you do (unless it's something forced upon, or you feel really uncomfortable in the process of doing it)
Be respectful to everyone
Focus on what you want, not on what you don't want

The following is really from the Growth Temperament, though also worth mentioning:

Seek a righteous path in gaining wisdom (Ram Bomjon)
Be the best that you can be and never give up (Bear Grylls and others)
Find the beautiful and live a life worthy of being called beautiful or memorable, by doing beautiful or memorable things (Albert Einstein and others)

Living is about spiritual, intellectual, and sympathetic growth, not material, power, or glory growth (even though they are the primary attractions to Naga Reptilian beings), so certain points are important to keep in mind (from an article on lessons from senior citizens):

Simplest things matter most
Time and laughter cure most pains
Work hard or at a role you enjoy the most
Find your spouse carefully (someone matching in libido, interests [intellectual, spiritual, and sympathetic growth], is not easily annoyed by you, and can hold a conversation. It's not about how much wealth, power, or fame someone has [or if a virgin, has a child, or what ethnicity, caste, or religion, illness or age {preferably someone less than 17 years difference}], especially when two people are willing to work together for a living; preferably, it's also someone the parents agree on)
Giving is better than receiving


----------



## Sparky

Human-Reptilian, Maitre, Naga, Youtja, and Xeno beings appear to all have Forgiveness and Regret Emotional Repressions released.









MBTI+ Frequency Temperament (Types of People)...


From the perspective of Frequency Temperament, people with Down Syndrome appears to be another being (Down Being). Just as homosocial Sensors are a mixture between Draco and Sensor beings, Down beings appear to be a mixture between Draco and Energy beings. Interestingly, they have full release...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## Sparky

Updating the Emotional Repressions diagram to add Forgiveness, Regret, Stress, and Anxiety as Emotional Releases

















Emotional Repressions table — Postimages







postimg.cc


----------



## Sparky

You can think of Emotional Repressions as like a ball rolling out and down from your heart. That's a way to visualize the release of an Emotional Repression.


----------



## Sparky

There appears to be two more Emotional Repressions that can be released:

Covetousness: Covetousness is a natural emotional that allows people to cherish and protect what they have. Repressed covetousness can turn to selfishness, where you want what others have.

Benevolence: Benevolence is a natural emotion that allows people to want the best for others. Repressed benevolence can turn to too much self-interest, where you don't think about providing better opportunities or interests for other people, which is a very self-defeating attitude.


----------



## Sparky

It appears that for 12PM Energy beings, those who suffered very traumatic death in the previous incarnation (following bondage, torture, etc.) are likely to reincarnate with Naga-like Emotional Repression pattern (all emotions are repressed, except Anger, Sadness and Forgiveness [Naga beings also don't have Regret repression]). The emotional repressions will then likely require conscious effort to release (possibly over multiple lifetimes, if the information is not available), especially if the person has lost the psychic-mind-heart connection.

When it's consciously released, it appears that it's either a release of the Emotional Repressions in the Mind, or the Body, though not both at the same time. To release Emotional Repression at the same time both in the Mind and Body, it's likely possible only after sexual intercourse with another 12PM Energy being, of any racial type.

Modulators of Emotional Repression (those who release emotional repression in Nuwa and other Energy beings, which seem to be ENTP, auditory learner, affirmation love language, Service-oriented Career Temperament) don't appear to become emotionally repressed after a traumatic death experience.


----------



## Sparky

The Emotional Repressions of anger, sadness, fear, and envy can be also seen as people's innate traits if not managed correctly:

Anger - Destruction
Sadness - Laziness
Fear - Timidity
Envy - Greed

Love and Belief Emotional Repression Releases can also be thought of as traits:

Love - Judgemental, or liking others based on certain conditions
Belief - Selfishness, or wanting others to do what one desires, not what the other person thinks


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

@Sparky 
Yo, you still around? Thanks for these interesting threads


----------



## Sparky

Considering that reincarnation leads people to their lovers, and that it is the reason people are more romantically attracted to others of their own generation, instead of their parents' or grandparents' generation, how two people of different sexes react to each other appear to also be related, to how the people interacted in their previous life. For example, if a man impregnates multiple women in this life, then his life as a woman (in the next reincarnation) might cause other men to react to her with repressed anger and repressed love, either as a reaction, or in action. On the other hand, if a woman has a romantic partnership with certain men of different Sexual Temperament, then in her next reincarnation as a man, other women might react towards her with repressed Sadness and repressed Love. 

The shape of a square pyramid (like the Egyptian pyramids) appears to allow seemingly unlimited or greater Emotional Repression Release in the ether at its center, and this effect appears to cause local phenomenon like less earthquakes, better farm yields, and keeping things fresher inside the structure. 

People's facial structures, like the nose, teeth and mouth, as well as extremities, like feet and legs, appear to show the Environmental Emotional Repression Release at the time they are growing up. Hence, they are more like "badges of honor" in a sense, rather than something that need to be "corrected" through plastic surgery, as long as they don't interfere with life processes, like walking or eating.


----------



## Sparky

A person can express Xeno emotional repression (emotional repressions in the major four, or Anger, Sadness, Fear and Envy) in the mind, to get an idea across, or communicate something more clearly. However, it's wrong to act with emotional repressions (like those fitting of Xeno emotional repression pattern), to attract something from "the other side", like with playing the Elevator Game.


----------



## Sparky

The stomach energy (right below the sternum of the ribcage center) also expresses Emotional Repression Release in response to another person. Interestingly, when the stomach energy is at Emotional Repression Release, though the outer energy is at Xeno Emotional Repression (repressed in the major four of Anger, Sadness, Fear and Envy), the person is more receptive to being touched by the other person, like placing one's arm around the person's shoulders.

The common Emotional Repressions of the Stomach Energy, in response to a stranger or someone a person's not familiar with, or especially not romantically attracted to, is Anger and Fear.


----------



## Sparky

People can use their energetic arms to gather information about Emotional Repression Release in the Environment, associated with Ethers of Multiple Universes, as well as greater, unnamed Emotional Releases.


----------



## Sparky

Personality "Disorder"DescriptionTemperament AnalysisTreatmentAntisocial personality disorderviolating rules of society; aggressive and irresponsible; lies and deceivesAnger, Fear, Envy, Belief, Emotional RepressionsTell yourself "Seek a righteous path, and wisdom will be yours"; this is similar to viewing one's center of forehead energy with Woo-Aww-Wow Relationship Temperament eyes, so as to bring the Forehead Energy wisp to Lover Relationship Temperament, from previous Predator Relationship TemperamentAvoidant personality disorderExtreme shyness with a fear of criticism; avoids social situations; views self as not good enoughSadness, Fear, Envy, Belief Emotional RepressionsBalance the Mind-Body Emotional Repression Release (entails certain eye movements); an imbalance is which the body is at Naga Emotional Repression Release Pattern (namely, repressed in Fear, Envy, Love, Belief, etc.)Borderline personality disorderInstability in personal relationships; intense emotions; poor self image and a fear of being aloneAnger and Fear Emotional RepressionsThink of the person you thought wrongly about or stolen from, and ask for forgiveness in the mindDependent personality disorderFeeling unsure of self, doubting personal decisions, and appearing clingySadness and Love Emotional RepressionsThis is usually associated with women, and is often associated with having a partner or marrying someone of Homosexual Sexual Temperament, in which case, find another partner who is of Heterosexual Sexual Temperament, as well as spending more time with friends of Heterosexual Sexual TemperamentHistrionic personality disorderUncomfortable being alone, erratic or flamboyant, constantly seeking attentionAnger and Fear Emotional RepressionsThink of the person you stole from or thought wrongly about, and ask for forgiveness in the mindNarcissistic personality disorderA pattern of need for admiration, extreme sense of self-importance, and lack of empathy for others; takes advantage of peopleSadness and Love Emotional RepressionsThis is usually associated with men of the Homosexual Sexual Temperament, in which case, one can find a "man's club" to engage in daily friendly chatter (nothing serious, or no sharing of view points about anything, so as to keep a friendly atmosphere, like monks at a temple), as well as engage in daily meditations, or help with keeping a present state of mindObsessive Compulsive personality disorderA preoccupation with orderliness, control, and perfection; inflexible with regards to values, seeing themselves as having moral authorityAnger and Love Emotional RepressionsPay attention to the Heart Energy Wisp, and look at it using Woo-Aww-Wow Relationship Temperament eyes, so as to have it become Lover Relationship Temperament instead of Predator Relationship Temperament; then, use "there is a right way to do anything" to keep it in this stateParanoid personality disorderA pattern of being suspicious of others; assumes others are intentionally meanAnger and Fear Emotional RepressionsThink of the person you thought wrongly about, or stolen from, and ask for forgiveness in the mind; additionally, look at the Pineal Energy Wisp using Woo-Aww-Wow Relationship Temperament eyes, so as to bring it to Lover Relationship Temperament from previous Predator Relationship Temperament, then, use "there is a right way to do anything" to keep it in that state.Schizoid personality disorderA pattern of choosing to be alone, and does not care about being criticized; difficulty relating to others; choosing not to seek a romantic relationshipAnger, Sadness, Fear, and Envy Emotional RepressionsTell oneself "seek a righteous path, and wisdom will be yours", which allows the Stomach Energy wisp to become Woo-Aww-Wow Relationship Temperament, from the previous Predator Relationship TemperamentSchizotypal personality disorderHaving distorted thinking and eccentric behavior; superstitious beliefs; bizarre outlooks and interpretations of social interactions; being uncomfortable with romantic relationships, due to an illogical fear of being unable to satisfy a partner on a financial levelAnger and Fear Emotional Repressions"Wish others to find the love of their lives"; don't think so much about one's financial status at the moment, but what one can do to improve the self so as to attract the other person, and to build a financial fortune in the future; look at the Stomach Energy Wisp with Woo-Aww-Wow Relationship Temperament eyes, so as to make it Woo-Aww-Woo Relationship Temperament, instead of Predator Relationship Temperament

This is a response to another post about ten major personality disorders in which all others arise.


----------



## Sparky

This is in response to another post, about Karma in reincarnations:

There is a genetic-soul memory with regards to what people eat, which affects the person's voice on the sentient-reincarnating animal eaten. For example, for people who have never eaten dogs, their voice can reach the dogs on a Heart-Soul level, though for those people who have eaten dog meat, their voice cannot affect dogs the same way, because the dogs react with Anger and Fear Emotional Repressions toward those people. This carries on when the person reincarnates in 200 years as the same-sex, same MBTI+ Temperament person. However, one can tell oneself to never eat dogs again, or not eat dogs anymore, which changes the Stomach Energy Wisp's Predator Relationship Temperament with regards to dogs, into Lover Relationship Temperament.

There is also Emotional Repression Releases with regards to people. For example, when someone intentionally ends a relationship with another person while having Sadness Emotional Repression, the other person will view the person who left the relationship with Anger and Fear Emotional Repressions. This can carry over 200 years later, when the person reincarnates into the same-sex, same MBTI+ Personality temperament person. This can be resolved by thinking of the person wronged, and ask for forgiveness in the mind.

Due to how Emotional Repression Releases carry over to the next lives, one can pay attention to the following:

Tell yourself that "I won't sentence anyone to death anymore", if one feels that the Stomach Energy Wisp is easily becoming Predator Relationship Temperament, and also for actions in past lives
Tell yourself that "I won't eat humans anymore", if you have eaten humans in any of your past lives
Tell yourself that "I won't kill anybody anymore", if you have killed anyone in any of your past lives, like in wars
Tell yourself that "I won't abort a baby anymore", if you have ever recommended someone to abort or having aborted a baby yourself


----------



## Sparky

Common Emotional Repression Release Patterns and their Meanings:


Major Emotions RepressedMeaningOccurring CircumstancesAnger and Sadness Emotional Repressions"Avoid"When someone asks you to eat something, and you don't want toAnger, Sadness, and Fear Emotional Repressions"Distressing"When you feel like you are singled out for something that you don't feel is wrongAnger, Sadness, Fear, and Acceptance Emotional Repressions"Stay away"When you are talking to your romantic interest, and someone of the opposite sex wants to approach you to say somethingAnger, Fear, Love Emotional Repressions"Murder"When you clean a surface with 409 anti-bacterial spray, the bacteria that come to the surface later will exhibit Anger, Fear and Love Emotional RepressionsAnger and Fear Emotional Repressions"Disgust"When someone does not fulfill his or her responsibility as a parent, other people will view that person with Anger and Fear Emotional RepressionsAnger, Fear, and Acceptance Emotional Repressions"Greed"When you feel like everything you do has to be about earning more moneyAnger, Fear, Love, and Acceptance Emotional Repressions"Self Superiority"When you enter an all-decisive competitive examination against your classmates, so as to enter a college of your choiceSadness and Love Emotional Repressions"Unwanted"The garbage dump makes you look at it with Sadness and Love Emotional Repressions


----------



## Sparky

Basic TasteAssociated Emotional RepressionSugarAngerSaltSadnessSourFearBitterEnvyAstringentAnything not of the above aforementioned onesSpicyLoveOilyBeliefMustard-WasabiLove and BeliefUmamiAcceptance and Trust


----------

